# Tool Restorations >  Re-Build Thread - Cielle Alfa 80 x 120 CNC Router

## Rusty Knuckles

I picked up a 20± year old Cielle Alfa 80 x 120 router and plan to do an electronics retrofit / upgrade on it. Still working out the details but I know it definitely needs an x-axis leadscrew. Even though it's an odd size it's probably all I can fit in my space, it was close and the price was right so that's fine with me.

Here's a picture how I found it. That red guard thing is from another machine and didn't belong with it.

----------


## Rusty Knuckles

Couple pics from today.

Machine ID tag



Removed some of the covers to get access.





I think this lead screw has turned it's last  :Headshake: 



The X-axis linear rails have some surface rust on them. I have a plan of attack so we'll see how it works out.

----------


## Rusty Knuckles

Little more progress. I soaked some blue shop towels in evaporust and draped them over the rails for a few hours. Took them off and then went to town with WD-40 and a green scotch brite. There were a few stubborn spots I had to hit with a brass wire wheel but overall not too bad. They look great and glide buttery smooth  :Smile: 




Also got a leadscrew and nut for the X axis.

----------


## Rusty Knuckles

Little more done.

I tried to re-use the motor mount for the X axis carrier but messed it up so I made another one. While I had it off I disassembled the spindle of the nut drive and cleaned/greased it up and drilled it for the new bolt pattern for the lead nut. Also go the pulley drilled for the larger shaft on the new motor.








I also made some lead screw mounts. Seem to be holding fine and was able to re-install the carrier too. X-axis mechanicals are done; I left the lead nut un-attached so I could move the gantry around while working on it.

----------

